# swaying when walking



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Misty walks the same way...I am also worried, but havent asked the vet..I dont know why....:doh:


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i know i was at the vet yesterday and didn't ask her....i forgot until i got home and walked her i guess when you take multilple animals to the vet it is hard to remember all you wanted to ask lol....i took the dog and cat for different reasons....maddison is going back in august so will ask then....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Cut n pasted from a previous thread:

It sounds like pacing. *Pacing* is when the front and rear legs on the same side move forward and back at the same time, and will cause the body to "rock" back and forth. Some dogs pace when fatigued, or if simply lazy.Young dogs can do this during their "qawky" phase - when their front and rear angulation hasn't caught up to each other . An adult dog that regularly paces usually has some other structural issues. The lateral movement of the pace can in itself cause injury, and if it seems to be the gait most used by the dog, should be checked. A normal trot is when the front leg on one side is reaching forward and the rear leg on the same side is driving back, whiole on the other side the front leg is back and the rear on the same is forward. 
I wouldn't worry unless the dog is *pacing* to relieve pain, which your vet would be able to determine by watching her move and examining her.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree with Pointgold. Swaying in itself is not a "problem". Look at the conformation of your dog too, if they are "long" through the back, they will sway more too. 

Swaying "can" be a symptom of a problem, but it would have to be coupled with other symptoms. Can't ever hurt to check with your vet, but I would wait for another appointment, not necessarily make one for this issue.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

That's really interesting. Brady swings his hips alot too when he walks slowly when he's tired. And he is long and "gawky" right now. I'm going to have to pay attention to how his feet move to see if this is what he's doing.


----------



## KAW (Jun 11, 2009)

We have always laughed at Monty's sexy butt swing. I never gave it any negative connotation, just thought he was trying to attract chicks. :bowl:


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

thank you for the replies i will mention it to the vet next time i am in and just keep my eye on her.....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

asiacat said:


> thank you for the replies i will mention it to the vet next time i am in and just keep my eye on her.....


 
If she is pacing, it is something that she can be moved out of... the issue is whether she paces in order to alleviate pain.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> If she is pacing, it is something that she can be moved out of... the issue is whether she paces in order to alleviate pain.


maddison doesn't seem to be in any pain....one time when we were starting out for a walk she was limping a bit but then was fine so we kept walking just keeping our eye on her....she runs around and plays and seems okay she does pant alot when walking but she has always been like this....we didn't get her from a reputable breeder but apparantly her parents had hip clearances....anyway i am wondering how to get her out of walking this way if it isn't from pain or does she grow out of it? she is 15 months old and is 77 pounds not fat or overweight just a bigger golden girl....i really appreciate your information and help....thank you....


----------



## NewToGoldens (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi,

I am definitely no expert, just a dog owner but when asked, our vet said that swaying could be a sign of hip discomfort.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

NewToGoldens said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am definitely no expert, just a dog owner but when asked, our vet said that swaying could be a sign of hip discomfort.


 i value all thoughts and opinions i just don't want this to turn into a bad thing i just don't know much about it....when maddison walks her two right legs and two left legs go forward and back at the same time like in the picture i think diagram 6....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

asiacat said:


> i value all thoughts and opinions i just don't want this to turn into a bad thing i just don't know much about it....when maddison walks her two right legs and two left legs go forward and back at the same time like in the picture i think diagram 6....


 
That would be pacing, and causes a pronounced "sway" or roll. It can be structural, it can be fatigue, or it can be a way to alleviate pain. Often dogs do it when moving very slowly - if you are walking her on a leash, try a little upward "pop" on the collar and picking up speed - that is often enought to move them into a proper trot.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> That would be pacing, and causes a pronounced "sway" or roll. It can be structural, it can be fatigue, or it can be a way to alleviate pain. Often dogs do it when moving very slowly - if you are walking her on a leash, try a little upward "pop" on the collar and picking up speed - that is often enought to move them into a proper trot.


 i have done this and she picks up and walks faster but as soon as we slow down she goes right back into the sway she has always done this since we got her and was big enough to notice and i just thought she would grow out of it but it looks like it is getting worse sometimes...pointgold i really value you input...thank you...i guess i will keep working on it with her and when i am at the vet next i will mention it to her...


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Montana always did the sway thing from day one. We call it his little wiggle butt. When he picks up speed it goes away and then when he slows down again he begins to sway. Mentioned it to the Vet years again and he stated if he doesn't seem in any pain not to worry about it. I could of had him xray'd but chose not to. Monty also laid will his back legs spread open to, looked like a frog. Now that he is going to be 8 he is starting to have problems more with his hips and will not lay froggy anymore. Some days he limps or if we let him play to much fetch or take him for to long of walks he has discomfort the next day. Achs and pains just like me with getting older. AUGH!!!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

Montana's Mommy said:


> Montana always did the sway thing from day one. We call it his little wiggle butt. When he picks up speed it goes away and then when he slows down again he begins to sway. Mentioned it to the Vet years again and he stated if he doesn't seem in any pain not to worry about it. I could of had him xray'd but chose not to. Monty also laid will his back legs spread open to, looked like a frog. Now that he is going to be 8 he is starting to have problems more with his hips and will not lay froggy anymore. Some days he limps or if we let him play to much fetch or take him for to long of walks he has discomfort the next day. Achs and pains just like me with getting older. AUGH!!!


 maddison lays like this too...on her tummy legs open tummy touching the floor like a frog....she also sleeps on her back sometimes with her legs spread open....


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

The side to side (pace) can be learned and proper movement also learned. It is an easy lazy gait to move same sides together. 

My Teddi does have structural problems, she paces a lot. In her case I think it was a pain thing 'at first' but then it was a muscle memory thing. Now that she is doing well, I take her out on the bike to get a good strong trot (diagonal pairs) going. I noticed since I have started biking her, that she is more willing to do diagonal pairs when walking slower now too. I am also sure she is feeling better in her body too. Both Teddi and my Lab Belle are tall leggy dogs, I am a short human. I can not walk as fast as they can, my legs are not as long as theirs. So for me to maintain step for them to maintain diagonal movement is hard work for me. LOL 

It's funny Belle and Teddi do the pace thing moving slower, but I don't think I have EVER seen Max do it until very recently. 

An exercise I was told to help stop the dog from pacing was working it in a circle around cones. Just be sure to work both sides so the muscles are worked evenly.


----------



## banuls (Jul 16, 2009)

Hip dysplasia can jump generation or the parents can be carriers of the gene.My vet with his expereience today after my girls anyways said tha if he could switch back the clock he would have x-rayed Pebbles at 1 year to check her hips and not accepted her three month x-ray


----------



## GramercyLily (Aug 19, 2008)

Our Lily definitely paces, and its starting to stress me out. She is almost 1.5 years. When Lily is focused and her head is up, she trots with a beautiful gait... but often on our walks (on leash) she meanders a bit and sways. 

Although my family had a dog with HD who lived a great life (to 15 yrs!) after surgery, I am terrified that Lily will have HD. Her breeder was reputable, her parents have good hips and are cleared, but the pacing is making me so nervous.

Is it worth it to get a dog x-rayed even if they show no pain, have no clicking, and are *very* active?


----------



## rajshreekarkeraapte (Apr 8, 2009)

our Janhvi also does the same. Its seems quite normal, its just like walking on the ramp.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

GramercyLily said:


> Our Lily definitely paces, and its starting to stress me out. She is almost 1.5 years. When Lily is focused and her head is up, she trots with a beautiful gait... but often on our walks (on leash) she meanders a bit and sways.
> 
> Although my family had a dog with HD who lived a great life (to 15 yrs!) after surgery, I am terrified that Lily will have HD. Her breeder was reputable, her parents have good hips and are cleared, but the pacing is making me so nervous.
> 
> Is it worth it to get a dog x-rayed even if they show no pain, have no clicking, and are *very* active?


My Teddi is HD, she was my first dog with it. All my others I didn't research and never had problems. I think it depends on what you plan to do with the dog. If your dog is primarily a pet, to take on family vacations, take for nice walks and just enjoy, no I wouldn't check unless I had a reason to. Now we are involved in agility, Teddi was to be my agility dog starting her training at the proper young age, she came up HD first. Our next dog we are doing all the research, hopefully :crossfing find the right dog (no guarantees I know) and then before we start full training I plan to have xrays taken to be sure the growth plates have closed. I may have young hips taken at the time of her spay, just to be safe, but I will let my vet tell whether or not he thinks that is a good idea. I think I am paranoid. 

Again the sway/pace is a slow lazy gait more than it is a symptom of HD. Please do not worry if your dog has hip sway it has bad hips.


----------

